# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Funeral service

## Nwicker60

Mourners will gather at Thurso church to pay respects to Berriedale crash victim

THE funeral of Caithness lorry driver, Bruce Cormack, who died in a road accident on the A9, last week, is to take place on Friday.
The 41-year-old was travelling north, with a load of fertiliser, when the tragedy occurred on the notorious Berriedale Braes.
It is thought that Mr Cormack, a partner in the family's Castletown-based transport business, might have been attempting to make for an emergency sandpit at the foot of the south brae, when his vehicle veered off the road. 
Heavy cutting gear was used to free him and the A9 was closed for several hours as police carried out their investigation.
A service at St Peter's and St Andrew's Church, in Thurso, at 1pm on Friday, will be followed by a private interment.

----------

